# [ 2015 ] Mexican Attorney General Contact



## mplswjr (Jan 26, 2015)

We just received a phone contact by a young man who claims to be in the office of the Attorney General located in Mexico City.  He says that a substantial sum of money (millions of dollars) has been recovered from various time share industry entities, and is now being dispersed to individuals who have been in some way cheated.  I have a letter and documents to be filled out from "Subprocuraduria de Servicios de Verificacion".  They seem to be originating from "Direccion General de Verificacion y Vigilancia".
The two forms appear to be an authorization to initiate action from this office, and a second form to detail our complaint.
The fellow has asked for copies of our original purchase documents, as well as any records we have of incremental costs over the years for maintenance fees as well as any additional matters we can add as complaints.  Allegedly, he will put our information together and submit it to a judge who will determine its credibility and then start proceedings to recover some of the cash as damages.  He has not asked for any "front end" money to start this process, and assured me that this action does not require money from us to initiate this process.
Has anyone heard of this kind of inquiry?  If so, did it go anywhere?
Bill


----------



## winnipiseogee (Jan 26, 2015)

Its a scam. Scam Scam Scam

IF - and its a huge if - there was ever a settlement with various time share entities I can absolutely guarantee you the Mexico AG would not be reaching out to you.  

Sorry


----------



## LannyPC (Jan 26, 2015)

mplswjr said:


> We just received a phone contact by a young man who claims to be in the office of the Attorney General located in Mexico City.  He says that a substantial sum of money (millions of dollars) has been recovered from various time share industry entities, and is now being dispersed to individuals who have been in some way cheated.



Ah yes.  The two typical signs of a scam:  an unsolicited phone call and a promise to get you lots of money.

This is very similar to the upfront fee recovery scam.  There's a promise to recover money for you that was fraudulently taken from you.  All you have to do is pay some sort of fee with a legitimate-sounding name.  And, like the upfront fee recovery scam, these people play on the emotions of their potential victims.

The potential victim is disgruntled with either the TS company for selling him an overpriced TS or the upfront fee scammer for duping him into paying hundreds of dollars to sell his TS.  Now the vengeful owner is looking to make the fraudster(s) pay for their crimes and hope that these callers are the solution.


----------



## Passepartout (Jan 26, 2015)

To add to what has been said, NOBODY will cold call you to give you money. It just won't happen.

Jim


----------



## DeniseM (Jan 26, 2015)

This is an obvious scam - you should cut off communications with them.  Don't answer their calls or emails.  You have probably given them more info. that you should have.


----------



## martinaoslov (Jan 27, 2015)

The call sounds like an attempt to obtain your information. Did you disclose anything to them? The caller probably didn't ask for money just yet because they'd be asking for your bank details anyway. Next time you get a call like that, simply hang up.


----------



## martinaoslov (Jan 27, 2015)

I also recommend spreading the word about the phone scam. Warn family and friends. Report the phone scam to Callercenter.com and share the scammer's phone number to expose it. Others could use the info.


----------



## gvic (Jan 27, 2015)

CallerCenter.com is not working.... what's up Doc???   ooooops... now working...



martinaoslov said:


> I also recommend spreading the word about the phone scam. Warn family and friends. Report the phone scam to Callercenter.com and share the scammer's phone number to expose it. Others could use the info.


----------



## LannyPC (Jan 27, 2015)

martinaoslov said:


> I also recommend spreading the word about the phone scam. Warn family and friends. Report the phone scam to Callercenter.com and share the scammer's phone number to expose it. Others could use the info.



I guess it wouldn't hurt to spread the word but this particular scam is obviously aimed only at owners of Mexican TSs.


----------



## merkfritz (Dec 8, 2020)

I was recently contacted by:
Lic. *Efraín López Rodríguez.*

Dirección de Verificación

Fiscalía General de la República

Avenida Insurgentes No. 20, 

Glorieta del Metro Insurgentes.

Col. Roma Norte, Ciudad de México, C.P. 06700.

Tel 01152-(556) 264-4703

He claims he works for the Mexican attorney general and asks me to fill out these forms:
ACUERDO DE AUTORIZACIÓN
AUTORIZACIÓN


FOREIGN INCUMBENT(S):

Subprocuraduría  de  Servicios  y  Verificación,  requires  a  summary  of  events  and  Action  that
incurred any Damages or losses, toward you. We require proof and reference pertaining to all
complaints; please provide  all  documentation  including contracts, additionally copies of all or
any financial transactions and receipts.
This information will allow us to determine the total value of the numerations to be awarded to
the Registered Owner(s). Additionally, provide relevant phone numbers, as  well as  names of
individuals and companies, real or fictitious, to strengthen our petition on behalf of the Foreign
Incumbents(s). I/We declare that I have been subject to an unlawful and exploitive practice as a
member(s) of the ___________________ Resort Group.
I/We will grant permission to Lic. Efraín López Rodríguez, legal adviser of Subprocuraduría de
Servicios y Verificación to petition in my/our behalf for the recovery of mishandled assets.    
CONSENT  not  valid  until  it  has  a  “RECIBIDO”  stamp  of  Subprocuraduría  de  Servicios  y Verificación.

and
Cuestionario de Ingreso y Autorización
Intake Questionnaire and Authorization

Authorization


Name (s):_____________________________________________________________________________

Adress:_______________________________________________________________________________

Phone:_____________________________
Email:______________________________________

Name of Resort &
Location:_____________________________________________________________ 

Please provide us with a detailed account of how you were victimized including names, dates, telephone numbers, etc



I filled out the forms and was called a week later that the judge awarded me $76,893. I was then given this person to contact from the Bank of Mexico:
Here I'm sending you an Application for Account Activation, please fill it up with your banking information.

Best regards.

*Lic. J. Manuel Sánchez Ramírez.*
Bank Officer Manager.
Banco de México (BANXICO)
Av. 5 de Mayo No. 2, Col. Centro. C.P. 06059 Del. Cuauhtémoc, Ciudad de México, CDMX.
(557)-100-3196  worldbanking@banxico.solutions www.banxico.org.mx

After creating this account, I was provided a bank account statement showing the fund amount in Pesos.
The next email was a request to wire the 16% tax in the amount of $12,302.88.

There is a pending Pass Thru Payment of 16% which pertains to taxes and AIG Safeguard. This pass
thru payment is essential to protect and guarantees the revenue for this international transaction. This
Pass thru payment for the amount of $12,302.88 USD is required to be paid in your behalf so the
insurance policy can be activated and have BANORTE S.A.B. DE C.V. send your settlement funds. 
Banco de Mexico Guarantees the release of funds immediately after proof of payment is presented, 
you will be transferred $76,893.00 USD plus the Pass thru payment required for this settlement
total ($89,195.88 USD) within 24 office hours once wire transfer is submitted, our Financial Institutions 
warrants THAT WE WILL HAVE THE SETTLEMENT MONIES SENT TO YOU successfully in the
following days. This document is valid and official as of December 7
th,
 2020.
What is needed in order to file for the release of funds is an official wire confirmation form that confirms
the amount of the monies that is being charged for the mandated Pass-thru payment, from Donald 
M.  Erkfritz’s  legal  financial  Institution.  Once  this  confirmation  is  received  by  Banco  de  Mexico, 
BANORTE  BANK  will  be  filed  to  deliver  funds  for  final  recipient  under  the  registered  account 
#2974015382947, Branch #37 at BANORTE S.A.B. DE C.V. in Ciudad de México, México. Revenue 
will be sent to you within 24 office hours and effective immediately. If you, Donald M. Erkfritz, refuse
to make the Pass-Thru payment, the Grand Total Amount of $89,195.88 USD will be sent back to
Chambers of Compensation pool with BANORTE S.A.B. DE C.V. were the funds are extracted from.
You have until December 11
th
, 2020 for response upon arrival of this notice to transfer your monies out
of the established account herein above. Thank you for your time and consideration.


Juan Manuel Sánchez Ramírez                                                     Enrique Santos Pérez                                
Oficial de Cuentas Foráneas                                                            Gerente de Riesgo                                     
Banco de México                                                                           BANORTE S.A.B. DE C.V.
INSTITUCIONES  DE  CRÉDITO  AUTORIZADAS  PARA  RECIBIR  DECLARACIONES  Y  PAGOS  DE  IMPUESTOS,  DERECHOS,  PRODUCTOS  Y
APROVECHAMIENTOS FEDERALES POR TRANSFERENCIAS ELECTRÓNICAS SIN UN MONTO MÁXIMO A PAGAR, DE CONFORMIDAD CON LO
ESTABLECIDO EN LA REGLA I.2.1.10 DE LA RESOLUCIÓN MISCELÁNEA FISCAL PARA 2014, PUBLICADA EL 30 DE DICIEMBRE DEL 2013 EN
EL DIARIO OFICIAL DE LA FEDERACIÓN.

I replied to them both:
Hi Juan and Efrain,
Please deduct the payment from the newly opened Banxico account, then transfer the balance to me!

I will NOT send any funds. This is exactly how scams work!


----------



## Karen G (Dec 8, 2020)

merkfritz said:


> I will NOT send any funds. This is exactly how scams work!


Good for you—of course this is a scam & I’m so glad you didn’t fall for it.


----------



## merkfritz (Dec 9, 2020)

I was recently contacted by:
Lic. *Efraín López Rodríguez.*

Dirección de Verificación

Fiscalía General de la República

Avenida Insurgentes No. 20, 

Glorieta del Metro Insurgentes.

Col. Roma Norte, Ciudad de México, C.P. 06700.

Tel 01152-(556) 264-4703

He claims he works for the Mexican attorney general and asks me to fill out these forms:
ACUERDO DE AUTORIZACIÓN
AUTORIZACIÓN


FOREIGN INCUMBENT(S):

Subprocuraduría  de  Servicios  y  Verificación,  requires  a  summary  of  events  and  Action  that
incurred any Damages or losses, toward you. We require proof and reference pertaining to all
complaints; please provide  all  documentation  including contracts, additionally copies of all or
any financial transactions and receipts.
This information will allow us to determine the total value of the numerations to be awarded to
the Registered Owner(s). Additionally, provide relevant phone numbers, as  well as  names of
individuals and companies, real or fictitious, to strengthen our petition on behalf of the Foreign
Incumbents(s). I/We declare that I have been subject to an unlawful and exploitive practice as a
member(s) of the ___________________ Resort Group.
I/We will grant permission to Lic. Efraín López Rodríguez, legal adviser of Subprocuraduría de
Servicios y Verificación to petition in my/our behalf for the recovery of mishandled assets.    
CONSENT  not  valid  until  it  has  a  “RECIBIDO”  stamp  of  Subprocuraduría  de  Servicios  y Verificación.

and
Cuestionario de Ingreso y Autorización
Intake Questionnaire and Authorization

Authorization


Name (s):_____________________________________________________________________________

Adress:_______________________________________________________________________________

Phone:_____________________________
Email:______________________________________

Name of Resort &
Location:_____________________________________________________________ 

Please provide us with a detailed account of how you were victimized including names, dates, telephone numbers, etc



I filled out the forms and was called a week later that the judge awarded me $76,893. I was then given this person to contact from the Bank of Mexico:
Here I'm sending you an Application for Account Activation, please fill it up with your banking information.

Best regards.

*Lic. J. Manuel Sánchez Ramírez.*
Bank Officer Manager.
Banco de México (BANXICO)
Av. 5 de Mayo No. 2, Col. Centro. C.P. 06059 Del. Cuauhtémoc, Ciudad de México, CDMX.
(557)-100-3196  worldbanking@banxico.solutions www.banxico.org.mx

After creating this account, I was provided a bank account statement showing the fund amount in Pesos.
The next email was a request to wire the 16% tax in the amount of $12,302.88.

There is a pending Pass Thru Payment of 16% which pertains to taxes and AIG Safeguard. This pass
thru payment is essential to protect and guarantees the revenue for this international transaction. This
Pass thru payment for the amount of $12,302.88 USD is required to be paid in your behalf so the
insurance policy can be activated and have BANORTE S.A.B. DE C.V. send your settlement funds. 
Banco de Mexico Guarantees the release of funds immediately after proof of payment is presented, 
you will be transferred $76,893.00 USD plus the Pass thru payment required for this settlement
total ($89,195.88 USD) within 24 office hours once wire transfer is submitted, our Financial Institutions 
warrants THAT WE WILL HAVE THE SETTLEMENT MONIES SENT TO YOU successfully in the
following days. This document is valid and official as of December 7
th,
 2020.
What is needed in order to file for the release of funds is an official wire confirmation form that confirms
the amount of the monies that is being charged for the mandated Pass-thru payment, from Donald 
M.  Erkfritz’s  legal  financial  Institution.  Once  this  confirmation  is  received  by  Banco  de  Mexico, 
BANORTE  BANK  will  be  filed  to  deliver  funds  for  final  recipient  under  the  registered  account 
#2974015382947, Branch #37 at BANORTE S.A.B. DE C.V. in Ciudad de México, México. Revenue 
will be sent to you within 24 office hours and effective immediately. If you, Donald M. Erkfritz, refuse
to make the Pass-Thru payment, the Grand Total Amount of $89,195.88 USD will be sent back to
Chambers of Compensation pool with BANORTE S.A.B. DE C.V. were the funds are extracted from.
You have until December 11
th
, 2020 for response upon arrival of this notice to transfer your monies out
of the established account herein above. Thank you for your time and consideration.


Juan Manuel Sánchez Ramírez                                                     Enrique Santos Pérez                                
Oficial de Cuentas Foráneas                                                            Gerente de Riesgo                                     
Banco de México                                                                           BANORTE S.A.B. DE C.V.
INSTITUCIONES  DE  CRÉDITO  AUTORIZADAS  PARA  RECIBIR  DECLARACIONES  Y  PAGOS  DE  IMPUESTOS,  DERECHOS,  PRODUCTOS  Y
APROVECHAMIENTOS FEDERALES POR TRANSFERENCIAS ELECTRÓNICAS SIN UN MONTO MÁXIMO A PAGAR, DE CONFORMIDAD CON LO
ESTABLECIDO EN LA REGLA I.2.1.10 DE LA RESOLUCIÓN MISCELÁNEA FISCAL PARA 2014, PUBLICADA EL 30 DE DICIEMBRE DEL 2013 EN
EL DIARIO OFICIAL DE LA FEDERACIÓN.

I replied to them both:


----------



## tschwa2 (Dec 9, 2020)

merkfritz said:


> I was recently contacted by:
> Lic. *Efraín López Rodríguez.*
> 
> Dirección de Verificación
> ...


You do realize it's a scam and any personal info you gave them will be quickly sold to other scammers .  If you send any money it will be gone and then you will get a call/letter from another scammer to help you get the money back you just lost if you forward them an upfront fee.


----------



## KSinDC (Dec 9, 2020)

I received a call on Dec. 8 with a followup email attaching a pdf of an Engagement Letter, apparently on Secretaria de Turismo letterhead from the caller, Lic. Nubia Denisse Gonzalez Lopez, to authorize her "to accept the appointment for an interagency horizontal examination of transactions associated with the foreign vacation ownership that you own." The letter offers to "conduct an assessment" of institutions, entities, and individuals...establish a legal procedure to resolve any deficiencies...unsafe or unsound illicit acts taken against you..." at all no cost to me. I would receive 82% of whatever proceeds the government collects.
I receive daily phone calls from scammers but have never turned over any money, documents, or financial information. I don't think I've been bilked. So far as I can tell, I still have the right to use my unit at the Grand Mayan or other Vidanta properties and have not been charged anything since I bought it 4 years ago.  (Nor have used or exchanged it.)
Should I trust this letter? 
Do I have anything to gain by signing it?
Has anyone had a similar contact from SECTUR?


----------



## TheTimeTraveler (Dec 9, 2020)

KSinDC said:


> I received a call on Dec. 8 with a followup email attaching a pdf of an Engagement Letter, apparently on Secretaria de Turismo letterhead from the caller, Lic. Nubia Denisse Gonzalez Lopez, to authorize her "to accept the appointment for an interagency horizontal examination of transactions associated with the foreign vacation ownership that you own." The letter offers to "conduct an assessment" of institutions, entities, and individuals...establish a legal procedure to resolve any deficiencies...unsafe or unsound illicit acts taken against you..." at all no cost to me. I would receive 82% of whatever proceeds the government collects.
> I receive daily phone calls from scammers but have never turned over any money, documents, or financial information. I don't think I've been bilked. So far as I can tell, I still have the right to use my unit at the Grand Mayan or other Vidanta properties and have not been charged anything since I bought it 4 years ago.  (Nor have used or exchanged it.)
> Should I trust this letter?
> Do I have anything to gain by signing it?
> Has anyone had a similar contact from SECTUR?




Nothing to gain.  100% scam.


.


----------



## Karen G (Dec 9, 2020)

No you should not trust that letter nor should you have any further contact with these scammers. Nothing good will come of it.


----------



## KSinDC (Dec 10, 2020)

Karen G said:


> No you should not trust that letter nor should you have any further contact with these scammers. Nothing good will come of it.


Thanks. I received the same advice from an evidently experienced poster on TripAdvisor. I'll follow your recommendation.


----------



## bobpark56 (Dec 12, 2020)

This scam has been going on for several years. I have had lengthy conversations with 3 of the folks on the scamming team. They don't want money at the start, but once they think you are a possible victim, they will tell you they have received a sizable court award (say $80,000 US) or so) that is now in a holding account with BanNorte, but with taxes on the amount due before you can get your cash. They ask you to send them money to pay the taxes, say $13,000 US or so. This is all accompanied by very official-looking court documents and bank statements...and impressive resumes accessible on facebook. They claim the money you send gets deposited in a holding account managed by a large US insurer. If you try getting in touch with someone at any of the 'participating' banks, the insurance company, or the Mexican court that issued the court award, you will find it impossible to do. Then they establish deadlines for getting this done, but they keep relaxing those deadlines if you seem hesitant to send cash but still sound interested. I tried reporting this scam to both the US government and to two Mexican banks, but not a one was interested in pursuing the scam. You are on your own here. We just let it drag out, and they finally stopped calling us.


----------



## KSinDC (Dec 12, 2020)

bobpark56 said:


> This scam has been going on for several years. I have had lengthy conversations with 3 of the folks on the scamming team. They don't want money at the start, but once they think you are a possible victim, they will tell you they have received a sizable court award (say $80,000 US) or so) that is now in a holding account with BanNorte, but with taxes on the amount due before you can get your cash. They ask you to send them money to pay the taxes, say $13,000 US or so. This is all accompanied by very official-looking court documents and bank statements...and impressive resumes accessible on facebook. They claim the money you send gets deposited in a holding account managed by a large US insurer. If you try getting in touch with someone at any of the 'participating' banks, the insurance company, or the Mexican court that issued the court award, you will find it impossible to do. Then they establish deadlines for getting this done, but they keep relaxing those deadlines if you seem hesitant to send cash but still sound interested. I tried reporting this scam to both the US government and to two Mexican banks, but not a one was interested in pursuing the scam. You are on your own here. We just let it drag out, and they finally stopped calling us.


Thanks, Bob. I hope your very detailed description helps other avoid wasting their time (and money, of course).


----------



## LannyPC (Dec 12, 2020)

KSinDC said:


> I hope your very detailed description helps other avoid wasting their time (and money, of course).



That would only happen if they find TUG first.  People could also stop falling for the upfront fee resale/rental scam, exit/cancel/relief scam, or developer purchase if they found TUG first.  Sadly, these victims get money bags and dollar signs in their eyes and lose all sense of reason when the scammers call promising big bucks.


----------



## T_R_Oglodyte (Dec 13, 2020)

LannyPC said:


> That would only happen if they find TUG first.  People could also stop falling for the upfront fee resale/rental scam, exit/cancel/relief scam, or developer purchase if they found TUG first.  Sadly, these victims get money bags and dollar signs in their eyes and lose all sense of reason when the scammers call promising big bucks.


And we get the occasional person who insists that everything is legitimate and that we are all just raining on the parade by being so negative. 

Or, when we point out how the scam is like many others, they want to believe that this time it's real because there's some twist that's different. There was a time when the new twist was that the it was an agency of the Mexican government that had recovered a large sum of money and was in the process of contacting timeshare owners who had been scammed to get them registered to receive their share of the money.


----------



## Priscilla (Dec 13, 2020)

merkfritz said:


> I was recently contacted by:
> Lic. *Efraín López Rodríguez.*
> 
> Dirección de Verificación
> ...




Omg I hope no one falls for this kind of scam. Sadly people do. Glad you didn’t send any money. Smh


----------



## Setsail (Jan 10, 2021)

merkfritz said:


> I was recently contacted by:
> Lic. *Efraín López Rodríguez.*
> 
> Dirección de Verificación
> ...


Hi, we were contacted by a mexican attorney with the same info, send our info and were awarded an amount.   Can you tell me on the Banorte bank account info, did the line that said No. Cuenta Corriente end in 942?  And did the line below that, No. De Cleinte end in 0987?  We are really wondering about this also.  Thanks.


----------



## TheTimeTraveler (Jan 10, 2021)

Setsail said:


> Hi, we were contacted by a mexican attorney with the same info, send our info and were awarded an amount.   Can you tell me on the Banorte bank account info, did the line that said No. Cuenta Corriente end in 942?  And did the line below that, No. De Cleinte end in 0987?  We are really wondering about this also.  Thanks.




I really hope you aren't serious when you say you "sent your information and were awarded an amount"..........

This is a total scam looking for personal information and fictitious tax money.

Free money never grows on trees.  SCAM. 



.


----------



## casa.miramar (May 8, 2021)

*Heads Up *!  We were recently contacted, May 7, 2021, by: Lic. *Mauro Martinez Vazquez* with a variation of the same scheme. "Please fill in the forms attached" which were the very same forms as posted by *merkfritz earlier in this thread. *So the scam is alive and well in the scammer world. There are probably many appealing offers to this scam but they all begin the same way - - *A cold call* from someone you never hear of....and never want to hear from again.
* *


----------



## Paco36 (Jul 1, 2021)

KSinDC said:


> I received a call on Dec. 8 with a followup email attaching a pdf of an Engagement Letter, apparently on Secretaria de Turismo letterhead from the caller, Lic. Nubia Denisse Gonzalez Lopez, to authorize her "to accept the appointment for an interagency horizontal examination of transactions associated with the foreign vacation ownership that you own." The letter offers to "conduct an assessment" of institutions, entities, and individuals...establish a legal procedure to resolve any deficiencies...unsafe or unsound illicit acts taken against you..." at all no cost to me. I would receive 82% of whatever proceeds the government collects.
> I receive daily phone calls from scammers but have never turned over any money, documents, or financial information. I don't think I've been bilked. So far as I can tell, I still have the right to use my unit at the Grand Mayan or other Vidanta properties and have not been charged anything since I bought it 4 years ago.  (Nor have used or exchanged it.)
> Should I trust this letter?
> Do I have anything to gain by signing it?
> Has anyone had a similar contact from SECTUR?





I also got the same call and letter from Nubia.

Previously I had been contacted by a different bunch offering to buy my time share

Got a call from Ralph Marsini  (he is from J & B international) saying that he had a buyer for my time share in Cabo. He sent me a purchase contract. Told me that someone from the resort would call me and verify that I wanted to sell. Sure enough Someone named Miranda Pina supposedly from Pueblo Bonito (my resort) called. She said there would be a fee to do a release for the contract. She asked me to wire money. However the money did not go directly to the resort, it went to a third party. They also wanted me to pay a capital gains tax to the Mexican tax agency. Again the payment was going to a 3rd party. I told them I was not going to send money to a 3rd party. Mr. Marsini got real upset and said I was breaching my contract and the he would sue me.

Nothing has come of it. 


Ralph Marsini 
*Email:* closing@jandbinternational.com

ralphmarsini@jandbinternational.com

*Tel:* 1 (720) 792 0285

*Address:* 410 17th St., Denver, CO 80202- Center City

*Web: *www.jandbinternational.com


*Miranda Pina*

_CORPORATE SERVICES _

(contact@pueblobonitogroup.com)

Av. Ernesto Coppel

Campaña S/N, Zona
Nuevo Mazatlán,
Mazatlán Sin, 82110

Tel: 1 (888) 391 6530 - 52 (669) 259 0140

Miranda Pina does not work for Pueblo Bonito


----------



## bobpark56 (Jul 1, 2021)

RE: *Lic. J. Manuel Sánchez Ramírez. *
If you look up Señor Ramírez on Linkedin, his bio says he is *Titular de Unidad de Transparencia* at the Banco de Mexico and has been so since August 2018. If you go to https://www.banxico.org.mx/apps/facultados/arbol/arbol-servidores-facultados.html
at the Banco de Mexico, you will see that the holder of that office since 1 June 2020 has been Claudia Tapia Rangel.


----------



## Iggyearl (Jul 1, 2021)

Cursory check of the internet showed that Pueblo Bonito vacations are advertised under the web address of www.pueblobonito.com.  That is different from the above address of www.pueblobonitogroup.com.  Who knows.


----------



## Paco36 (Jul 8, 2021)

Iggyearl said:


> Cursory check of the internet showed that Pueblo Bonito vacations are advertised under the web address of www.pueblobonito.com.  That is different from the above address of www.pueblobonitogroup.com.  Who knows.



They create websites that look like the authentic one and add something different.  They use this fake sites to get e-mail.


----------



## Paco36 (Jul 8, 2021)

KSinDC said:


> I received a call on Dec. 8 with a followup email attaching a pdf of an Engagement Letter, apparently on Secretaria de Turismo letterhead from the caller, Lic. Nubia Denisse Gonzalez Lopez, to authorize her "to accept the appointment for an interagency horizontal examination of transactions associated with the foreign vacation ownership that you own." The letter offers to "conduct an assessment" of institutions, entities, and individuals...establish a legal procedure to resolve any deficiencies...unsafe or unsound illicit acts taken against you..." at all no cost to me. I would receive 82% of whatever proceeds the government collects.
> I receive daily phone calls from scammers but have never turned over any money, documents, or financial information. I don't think I've been bilked. So far as I can tell, I still have the right to use my unit at the Grand Mayan or other Vidanta properties and have not been charged anything since I bought it 4 years ago.  (Nor have used or exchanged it.)
> Should I trust this letter?
> Do I have anything to gain by signing it?
> Has anyone had a similar contact from SECTUR?




They copy the letterhead so it looks official. 
The email comes from sectur-gob.com.mx
This is a site they created to receive e-mail
the real website from the Secretaria de Turismo de Mexico es sectur.gob.mx


----------



## easyrider (Jul 8, 2021)

Anyone offering more for less, or something for nothing, or something not asked for, is usually a scam. If you didn't initiate contact through reputable sources and receive an offer know that it is likely a scam. If you take the offer knowing the above you have no one but your self to blame for the outcome. 

Bill


----------



## bobpark56 (Jul 21, 2021)

Here (attached) are the 2 forms I received from these folks today...soliciting information. I will not be completing these forms.


----------



## Ty1on (Jul 21, 2021)

bobpark56 said:


> Here (attached) are the 2 forms I received from these folks today...soliciting information. I will not be completing these forms.



LMAO.  All the personally identifiable information they could ever need, plus your bank routing and account number.  Amazing.


----------



## bobpark56 (Jul 21, 2021)

FWIW, a similar bank-related scam has been taking place in Spain. Here is the link:  https://www.insidetimeshare.com/fake-banco-de-espana-emails-claiming-money-is-held/


----------



## beckywsrba (Jul 26, 2021)

casa.miramar said:


> *Heads Up *!  We were recently contacted, May 7, 2021, by: Lic. *Mauro Martinez Vazquez* with a variation of the same scheme. "Please fill in the forms attached" which were the very same forms as posted by *merkfritz earlier in this thread. *So the scam is alive and well in the scammer world. There are probably many appealing offers to this scam but they all begin the same way - - *A cold call* from someone you never hear of....and never want to hear from again.
> **


The scam is still alive.  We are going through the exact same thing.  I talked with the *Efrain Lopez Rodriquez* assistant to Attorney General and Gerardo Mauricio Vazquez de la Rosa at the Banco de Mexico.  The lawyer I am currently speaking is *Lic. Guillermo Miranda Reynoso, *Dirección de Verificación, with the same address and phone number as Efrain.  Today Guillermo said he could get a diversion which would knock the taxes down by $2,100.  These people are so convincing. I feel sad that I was duped into this scam.  No money has left our hands.


----------



## Ty1on (Jul 26, 2021)

beckywsrba said:


> The scam is still alive.  We are going through the exact same thing.  I talked with the *Efrain Lopez Rodriquez* assistant to Attorney General and Gerardo Mauricio Vazquez de la Rosa at the Banco de Mexico.  The lawyer I am currently speaking is *Lic. Guillermo Miranda Reynoso, *Dirección de Verificación, with the same address and phone number as Efrain.  Today Guillermo said he could get a diversion which would knock the taxes down by $2,100.  These people are so convincing. I feel sad that I was duped into this scam.  No money has left our hands.



If no money has left your hands, then you haven't been duped!


----------

